# duck hunting boots



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

I've noticed that the rubber duck hunting boots are very popular this season.

I think they're kind of cool but wouldn't know how to wear them. Would you wear them only for hunting, only for the snow, only in the rain, or would you wear them as a winter shoe with corduroys and sportcoats to brunch?

Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

I wear them when it is rainy and cold or with snow, and with jeans, cords, khakis, etc. I've never worn mine with a sportcoat, but I suppose it could be done. They're pretty versatile.


----------



## Mazderati (Nov 28, 2010)

Plaid clad in jeans.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

There is an insulated pair in the winter emergency pack in my car.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*duck boots/sport coats*

I've worn duck shoes/boots to work with tweeds/blazers and cords for years on days when snow and slush are in parking lots around the university and when I do not want to get good shoes messed up. Admittedly, I work at a rural university, where the dress is a bit more " college casual", but think it is a very practical practice in keeping with traditional dress norms.
Tom


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

In Colorado, it isn't unusual to see them worn by lawyers in court, with suits, at least when the streets and sidewalks are wet, slushy, or snowy. Usually not in front of juries, though.

I think it is related to the cowboy boot thing and it may be regional—local standards and such.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you mean / Maine Hunting Shoes? A more accurate description would be a "liner-less pac boot," I think. I often hear them called "duck boots" but would never use them for any waterfowl hunting. At least not here in the Northeast, where duck hunting means wading in a frigid lake or river with water up to your nipples to set decoys and sitting in a blind or boat for hours waiting for the birds to come in. I've worn them while upland hunting in flat, muddy fields and they've performed well, though I prefer a different sole that isn't available from Bean.

I have more pairs of these than I care to admit and I use them pretty often for walking the dogs, yard work and even on the weekends walking around a quaint downtown with my wife when it's rainy or wet on the ground. I use the gumshoe version for the office when it's wet outside but I switch to regular leather-soled shoes when I get there. I might wear them with a sport coat and chinos if I were out and about in wet weather.

Basically, I think they're a more stylish alternative to Swims or some other type of over-shoe but I wouldn't pair them with a suit, even if I were outside in the rain.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

Living in Maine I see these on a daily basis. Most people around here wear them with jeans for utilitarian purposes, but I think they look great with a pair of khakis. In fact, I spend most of my weekend days during the winter wearing a pair of Beans and some flannel lined khakis and a buttondown shirt. It's a very classic New England look.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I wear them snowblowing and on slushy commutes. Once in the office, I switch to dress shoes.


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I wear them probably 80 days a year to the office, carrying my dress shoes in the side pocket of my Filson 257. Whenever the ground is sloppy, and that's a lot, these take the brunt. All my dress shoes are pretty costly and I can't afford to ruin them. I had the Bean boots rebuilt at the factory a couple years ago, which felt pretty good.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the last time it snowed in San Jose, CA was in 1976 (I was there - in 3rd grade) and that was the first snow since 1876. I bought my first pair of Maine Hunting Shoes (which, ironically, are crap for most types of hunting) when I was 15 and had moved to New Jersey. I still have them and they gave me awesome service for winters in NJ, PA, VA, IA, NE, and SD. However, they have remained in my closet unused for the last 13 years that I have lived in Georgia as it has never snowed more than 2-3 inches here and I'd feel like a buffoon sporting 12 inch (or 10 inch, or 8 inch, or 6 inch...) Maine Hunting Shoes just because of a snow dusting or because it was raining outside. That being said, I do have, and do wear, a pair of Bean Gumshoes for when I'm out with the Labs and its raining/muddy (or the aforementioned paltry snow) and they've proven more than sufficient for that use.

Basically, my advice is if you've gone this long in your life without a pair and you haven't moved to an area where it snows, you don't need them (you will note that the people who have responded to this thread live in areas with adverse weather conditions and most mention snow/slush). If you're buying them because they are trendy and getting write-ups in blogs/magazines, you'll feel and look foolish when the trend is over (and you might look foolish wearing them in lowland CA even while the trend is going on) - save your money and resist trendiness. There are better options for those relatively few rainy days in San Jose's mild climate.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> I think the last time it snowed in San Jose, CA was in 1976 (I was there - in 3rd grade) and that was the first snow since 1876. I bought my first pair of Maine Hunting Shoes (which, ironically, are crap for most types of hunting) when I was 15 and had moved to New Jersey. I still have them and they gave me awesome service for winters in NJ, PA, VA, IA, NE, and SD. However, they have remained in my closet unsused for the last 13 years that I have lived in Georgia as it has never snowed more than 2-3 inches here and I'd feel like a buffoon sporting 12 inch (or 10 inch, or 8 inch, or 6 inch...) Maine Hunting Shoes just because of a snow dusting or because it was raining outside. That being said, I do have, and do wear, a pair of Bean Gumshoes for when I'm out with the Labs and its raining/muddy (or the aforementioned paltry snow) and they've proven more than sufficient for that use.
> 
> Basically, my advice is if you've gone this long in your life without a pair and you haven't moved to an area where it snows, you don't need them (you will note that the people who have responded to this thread live in areas with adverse weather conditions and most mention snow/slush). If you're buying them because they are trendy and getting write-ups in blogs/magazines, you'll feel and look foolish when the trend is over (and you might look foolish wearing them in lowland CA even while the trend is going on) - save your money and resist trendiness. There are better options for those relatively few rainy days in San Jose's mild climate.


+1 wondering when someone would chime in on the California issue...

After fighting several New York/New England winters now I've up'd my game and gone with Le Chameau knee high boots. These are ideal for snow, hard rain and mud. I can tuck in the dress trousers during the week and slog around without worry or want. Will save on the dry cleaning, as I was sick of my trousers get sleety sludge on them during the commute.

I still have a set of Bean gum shoes for lighter accumilation. I will be selling in the not too distant future a set of Bean Boots in the Chelsea or CongressGaiter style with the elastic sides...


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I often hear them called "duck boots" but would never use them for any waterfowl hunting.


I believe they are called "duck" from the cloth out of which they're made--cotton duck, or simply canvas.

And Epaminondas, love the sig, reminds me of this one:

"The true friends of the people are not the revolutionaries or the innovators, but the Traditionalists."

--St. Pius X, _Notre charge apostolique_


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

triklops55 said:


> Would you wear them only for hunting, only for the snow, only in the rain, or would you wear them as a winter shoe with corduroys and sportcoats to brunch?


Wabbit season.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I used to wear the LL Bean Maine hunting shoe AKA duck boots all Fall and Winter but the make my feet sweat A LOT so I no longer own a pair.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I believe they are called "duck" from the cloth out of which they're made--cotton duck, or simply canvas.


While there is a waxed canvas version available, the original (circa 1911) was, and always has been, a leather upper with a stitched-on rubber bottom. In 1969, Bean released a "Light Cruising Shoe" that had a similar design with a waxed canvas upper and inspired the current Signature version, but it was a variation on the original leather/rubber boot.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I've got on my Bean boots right now, 4 inches of snow earlier in the week, now its freezing rain and lots of slush. Wore them to the office with khakis, and have worn them with jeans as well. They do tend to make your feet sweat so I sometimes take mine off under my desk when I'm not planning on seeing anyone. I also use them quite a bit to take my dog out when the yard is wet from rain or dew. Mine are 6" but they are tall enough to tuck my pants in for a quick trip outside so the cuffs stay dry and I just change shoes before I leave for work. They are great, I've wanted a pair for a few years and just recently found some on ebay.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> I think the last time it snowed in San Jose, CA was in 1976 (I was there - in 3rd grade) and that was the first snow since 1876. I bought my first pair of Maine Hunting Shoes (which, ironically, are crap for most types of hunting) when I was 15 and had moved to New Jersey. I still have them and they gave me awesome service for winters in NJ, PA, VA, IA, NE, and SD. However, they have remained in my closet unused for the last 13 years that I have lived in Georgia as it has never snowed more than 2-3 inches here and I'd feel like a buffoon sporting 12 inch (or 10 inch, or 8 inch, or 6 inch...) Maine Hunting Shoes just because of a snow dusting or because it was raining outside. That being said, I do have, and do wear, a pair of Bean Gumshoes for when I'm out with the Labs and its raining/muddy (or the aforementioned paltry snow) and they've proven more than sufficient for that use.
> 
> Basically, my advice is if you've gone this long in your life without a pair and you haven't moved to an area where it snows, you don't need them (you will note that the people who have responded to this thread live in areas with adverse weather conditions and most mention snow/slush). If you're buying them because they are trendy and getting write-ups in blogs/magazines, you'll feel and look foolish when the trend is over (and you might look foolish wearing them in lowland CA even while the trend is going on) - save your money and resist trendiness. There are better options for those relatively few rainy days in San Jose's mild climate.


I've lived in San Jose since 1982, and it hasn't snowed below 2,000 feet during that time. That's precisely why I asked about how to wear these boots. It hardly rains enough here to warrant owning any type of rubber boot. Usually any ankle-covering boot is enough even in the worst weather.
I was curious is these were a style thing, or more of a snow/rain thing. I believe it's the latter.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I've got on my Bean boots right now, 4 inches of snow earlier in the week, now its freezing rain and lots of slush.


Alas, I'd love some snow. We got flurries in Atlanta, and last night we had some lovely freezing rain that caused havoc on the roadways (busted my keester walking down the driveway this morning). I don't know why people complain about snow down here. It raely occurrs and pretty much everything shuts down (so you don't have to got to work, generally) and it melts within a day or so (so, you don't really have to shovel it). When the news predicts more than two inches of snow, the next news story invariably involves people making a run on grocery stores for milk, bread, and batteries. The snow doesn't even last long enough to get dirty. Now living in a place where it snowed 12-18 inches overnight and you're expected to get to work anyway, and the snow never really melted and, basically, accumulated from November through March, etc. - that seriously hindered my enjoyment.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

triklops55 said:


> I was curious is these were a style thing, or more of a snow/rain thing. I believe it's the latter.


For me, they were exclusively snow/slush wear and I loved them for that - I always had a certain sense of invulnerability with my pants tucked into my boots and trudging over snow plow furrows and into puddles, or walking in freshly fallen snow in the woods, etc. They were my favorite snow boot - light and water resistant.

Some seem to wear them for a kind of style (see e.g., https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/its-christmas-time/) but unless the forecast is calling for snow, wearing them in clear weather seems a little too OPH and school girl to me (like the female affinity for wearing Wellies at all times). As others have mentioned, the rubber bottoms don't breathe and your feet can build up moisture in them (I never owned the insulated kind so, I don't know how they are) - wearing them all day long in clear weather strikes me as not only being affected, but probably uncomfortable without multiple layers of wool socks. There are better footwear options for clear days.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Epaminondas said:


> For me, they were exclusively snow/slush wear and I loved them for that - I always had a certain sense of invulnerability with my pants tucked into my boots and trudging over snow plow furrows and into puddles, or walking in freshly fallen snow in the woods, etc. They were my favorite snow boot - light and water resistant.
> 
> Some seem to wear them for a kind of style (see e.g., https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/its-christmas-time/) but unless the forecast is calling for snow, wearing them in clear weather seems a little too OPH and school girl to me (like the female affinity for wearing Wellies at all times). As others have mentioned, the rubber bottoms don't breathe and your feet can build up moisture in them (I never owned the insulated kind so, I don't know how they are) - wearing them all day long in clear weather strikes me as not only being affected, but probably uncomfortable without multiple layers of wool socks. There are better footwear options for clear days.


OK, so just for snow it is. I wasn't planning on buying these, I was just curious as to how you, the experts, wear them. There definitely are other, better shoes for cold, clear weather like we have in San Jose, and most of those won't make your feet sweat.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree that they are a foul weather only type item. I bought them because I like the style they looks good and fit well, and they fit my need for a snow/slush/torrential down pour boot. I, however, wouldn't wear them on a clear day even if it were quite cold, just doesn't make sense unless I'm planning on wading through puddles.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

> p.s. I was going to write that I can't remember seeing anyone around here wearing Bean boots but I found this on Mister Mort. That's the Levi's HQ in the background. My guess is that guy is a "creative" there. Might turn you off to the Bean boots. :smile:


That's a good illustration of how not to wear bean boots.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

It's pretty easy to be confused about the purpose Bean boots when you live in San Jose! Ha. Here in the Northeast winter has two aspects: rain and snow. Gumboots or rubber mocs for the former; 8" or 10" bean boots for the latter.

I wear both with all my trou, but then as a grad student my wardrobe skews pretty casual. I might hesitate before pairing the 8" with, say, a bowtie (see above ---^), but other than that I just treat them as I would blucher mocs.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> That's a good illustration of how not to wear bean boots.


In defense of the guy in the blog photos, he does seem to be trying to figure out why he's wearing duck boots, and having difficulty doing so (I suspect he is not going to find the answer off on some billboard somewhere, though). I don't know how to explain his stance, unless it's a failed attempt to show off his junk.

On the boots: if the amount of time you spend walking around in snow and real live mud is immaterial, I'm not sure why you'd have them.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Fraser Tartan said:


> +1
> 
> I used to live and work near San Jose. I remember buying a pair of these boots as I had wanted a pair since I was a kid. I ordered the unlined model. The irony of wearing these boots for me was that my feet would get soaked... from sweat. Temperatures around here typically go up when it rains. It's usually in the 50's or even lower 60's when it rains in winter so imagine that with high humidity from the storm, poorly-breathing boots, and the necessary thick socks. Not much fun! I'd say counter-productive. They'd work ok for those odd times when we have rain and a cold snap at the same time but I only got to enjoy my boots when taking them on the odd road trip up to Lake Tahoe. I ended up donating them (pre-eBay days).
> 
> ...


I've never seen anyone wearing them around the Bay Area either. Now I know why. That's also part of the reason why I was curious about what their function is and what you wear them with.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

[QUOTE=EastVillageTrad;1173116 

EVT: I asked this on another thread, but you must have missed it: I've been tempted by those Le Chams for years, but deterred by the price (they are leather lined, no?). You think they are worth the extra bucks? Size up or down for half sizes?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

triklops55 said:


> I've never seen anyone wearing them around the Bay Area either. Now I know why. That's also part of the reason why I was curious about what their function is and what you wear them with.


Not boots, but I wear my gumshoes around Berkeley if it is raining. Perfect for that. Perfect also to slip on to take out the trash, or go down in the basement to do laundry.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I bought my pair of the 8" Maine Hunting Boots when I was in college in Michigan in the late 80's. They pretty much stayed in the closet during the following 20-years in Arizona other than when I was going skiing in Arizona or Colorado. Now that I am in Sacramento I have worn them a few times during rainy season and also when going up to the Sierra Nevada mountains to play in the snow.

FYI - I think they're perfectly acceptable with jeans, khakis or cords and also with a ski parka, leather coat or even a tweed sportcoat.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

palmettoking said:


> I wear them when it is rainy and cold or with snow, and with jeans, cords, khakis, etc. I've never worn mine with a sportcoat, but I suppose it could be done. They're pretty versatile.


When I was in college, late seventies early eighties, they were a staple for OH winters. I think it has less to do with what's proper and more to do with "can you pull it off."


----------



## hsc89 (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess I'm a little confused by the original and some subsequent posts as I never looked at the Bean boots or shoes (those derived from the "Maine Hunting Shoe," of course) as a "fashion" item that could be "hot or not" or more particularly suited for pairing with one type of clothing and not another. Never thought of them as being "seasonal" either. They are not the least bit attractive, even in the new "signature" variations, and are, as many have pointed out, not really all that comfortable at times. However, they are one of the few products out there that are everything their manufacturer says they are - well-crafted, waterproof, durable, rebuildable, warm (particularly if lined), excellent value, etc. I have worn my boots, moccasins and/or gumshoes over the last 25+ years with jeans, shorts, chinos, wool slacks, parkas, blazers, field coats - whatever I might have had on at a time when I needed to keep my feet dry. Whether it was hot or cold outside has never really mattered - as long as it was wet (or muddy). Also, I think the "duck boot" moniker came from the fact that they were intended to be worn in the same kind of "wet" environment that a duck would enjoy and because the ribs on the top of the rubber bottoms make them look somewhat like a duck's bill.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With both the low quarter and high top (8") versions of the Old Maine Hunting shoes, I find myself wearing the low quarters on an increasingly frequent basis, with the 8" boots being left to age on my shoe rack. My gum shoes sit by the door, just waiting to be pulled on for that quick run out of doors...that's how I spell convenient, during inclement weather!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> With both the low quarter and high top (8") versions of the Old Maine Hunting shoes, I find myself wearing the low quarters on an increasingly frequent basis, with the 8" boots being left to age on my shoe rack. My gum shoes sit by the door, just waiting to be pulled on for that quick run out of doors...that's how I spell convenient, during inclement weather!


The rubber mocs are even more convenient with no need for lacing. Just slip them on and off. Of course, they offer less coverage so for me, the gumshoes are the most used, followed by the 10" Goretex/Thinsulate version that I use when there's snow on the ground. The 8" version also sits in my coat closet unworn for most of the year. They're not as easy to tuck my pants into and don't really offer any advantage over the gumshoe with my pants untucked. I imagine the 6" version is just as useless.

I think for 99% of any wet/snowy scenarios you'll find yourself in, the gum shoe and 10" versions will be enough. I'd add the rubber mocs for wearing sockless in the spring and summer. The 16" MHS is great for hunting flat, muddy fields (though a pain to lace/unlace) but any other model will more than likely just take up space until it's lent to company or donated.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

This was the first business day after a wet snow and partial melt. While out in the slush and muck, I saw various versions of the boots described by the OP. Perhaps I noticed them more because of this discussion. In this university town, my subjective feel is of a generational difference, with more younger people wearing the mountain/hiking boots that proliferate here. Many of us more senior folks, including some women, wore "duck hunting boots."


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

I saw this on a stylish young lady at the AE store in South Coast Plaza the other day (the weather was clear). It was the stupidest thing I gad seen in quite some time...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I used to wear the LL Bean Maine hunting shoe AKA duck boots all Fall and Winter but the make my feet sweat A LOT so I no longer own a pair.


I have since reversed myself.

But I got the uninsulated gum shoe in hopes to reduce the sweating issue.

So far so good!!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I have since reversed myself.
> 
> But I got the uninsulated gum shoe in hopes to reduce the sweating issue.
> 
> So far so good!!


 Looks good! I wore the same pair to work on Friday since we were expecting snow. Keep a close watch on the shoelace aglets. They have a tendency to fall off and the lace ends end up looking like red and yellow paint brushes.


----------



## brooks_bro (Jun 15, 2009)

I wear my "beanies" to work every day October - April. These have saved so many pairs of dress shoes from assured destruction!


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

As to the origin of the name "duck boots," I beleive its because with the 5 ribs on the top of the boot, they somewhat resemble a duck's webbed foot.


----------



## harwellplant (Apr 16, 2007)

i don't know the origin of the name, but i can honestly say that in all of my years of duck and goose hunting, i have never seen them worn in the field. ever. hip waders are a loose equivalent, but entirely functional and not intended to be stylish in the least. historically, the tops were waxed or rubberized canvas.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, it wasn't until last week that I discovered that there are waxed cotton versions of bean boots. Most sad, was that what I would consider the ideal choice for me, the waxed cotton gumshoe, was discontinued in _'06_. There _is_ a 10" and 6" version boot in the signature line, but apparently I missed the boat on the shoes.

Um...nah.

Anyhow, seeing how those were discontinued, I wonder if there's some drawback to the waxed cotton. They do look great, but I've never handled a pair, and suspect I'd need a wide (which they only seem to produce in leather) anyhow, so I haven't pounced on any that pop up online.

Has anyone here owned a pair?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Unfortunately, it wasn't until last week that I discovered that there are waxed cotton versions of bean boots. Most sad, was that what I would consider the ideal choice for me, the waxed cotton gumshoe, was discontinued in _'06_. There _is_ a 10" and 6" version boot in the signature line, but apparently I missed the boat on the shoes.
> 
> Um...nah.
> 
> Anyhow, seeing how those were discontinued, I wonder if there's some drawback to the waxed cotton.


Waxed cotton is less briar/barbed wire/cutting edge/twig/snake resistant than leather; also requires more regular maintenance to retain any degree of waterprooofness and is more difficult to tuck pant legs into. I consider waxed cotton a Nancy-boy trendy/fashion item. I'm amazed Bean hasn't yet introduced them in new "fashion" colors. Waxed cotton offers no benefit over leather for practical wear.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tell us what you _really_ think. 

Well, I'm no trendsetter; I just liked the look, imagined they might breathe better, and that the flexibility of waxed cotton would allow more ease in removal. As for the conditions you describe, I think I would go with the 6"-10" boot in _any_ style. For a _shoe_, I thought the canvas might be better city wear. I guess I was alone in that, since they are no more.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

I am still wearing the same Maine Hunting Shoe (moccasin version) that I wore back in my prep school days. Maybe it was because of being in Wisconsin, but the low top Bean boot/MHS was considered acceptable in our dress code. I wear them in winter and spring on the way to and from the office, just to help keep my dress shoes in good shape. I will admit to sometimes waiting until after lunch to change out of them depending on who I'm meeting with that day.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Taken Aback said:


> Tell us what you _really_ think.
> 
> Well, I'm no trendsetter; I just liked the look, imagined they might breathe better, and that the flexibility of waxed cotton would allow more ease in removal.


If they breather better, you probably have not waxed them enough to make them waterproof. Waxed cotton does not breathe. I've not owned the waxed cotton variety so I have no idea have much easier they are to remove - honestly, just stick with the original unless you're trying to make a fashion statement.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Epaminondas said:


> If they breather better, you probably have not waxed them enough to make them waterproof. Waxed cotton does not breathe. I've not owned the waxed cotton variety so I have no idea have much easier they are to remove - honestly, just stick with the original unless you're trying to make a fashion statement.


I heard the waxed cotton style fell apart almost immediately and was discontinued due to numerous returns


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, they still have the 10" boot, and that 6" one coming. I suppose they must have changed something since the gumshoe.

I still like the look of them.


----------



## SconnieTrad (Mar 16, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> Well, they still have the 10" boot, and that 6" one coming. I suppose they must have changed something since the gumshoe.
> 
> I still like the look of them.


That is pretty sharp looking, the green more so than the blue IMHO


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

UPDATE:

The 6" is here:



Despite the comments against them, they look rather nice. I do wish they still had the gumshoe.

They also added a women's moc (just in navy):


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

hsc89 said:


> I guess I'm a little confused by the original and some subsequent posts as I never looked at the Bean boots or shoes (those derived from the "Maine Hunting Shoe," of course) as a "fashion" item that could be "hot or not" or more particularly suited for pairing with one type of clothing and not another. Never thought of them as being "seasonal" either. They are not the least bit attractive, even in the new "signature" variations, and are, as many have pointed out, not really all that comfortable at times. However, they are one of the few products out there that are everything their manufacturer says they are - well-crafted, waterproof, durable, rebuildable, warm (particularly if lined), excellent value, etc. I have worn my boots, moccasins and/or gumshoes over the last 25+ years with jeans, shorts, chinos, wool slacks, parkas, blazers, field coats - whatever I might have had on at a time when I needed to keep my feet dry. Whether it was hot or cold outside has never really mattered - as long as it was wet (or muddy). Also, I think the "duck boot" moniker came from the fact that they were intended to be worn in the same kind of "wet" environment that a duck would enjoy and because the ribs on the top of the rubber bottoms make them look somewhat like a duck's bill.


I think they are very cool-looking, and I bought a pair online from ll bean after researching them. They are the best rain-weather and snow slush shoes I have ever had, and living in Sweden I have had a lot of them.

I wear them with the pants and jacket (worsted, tweed, linen) I wear to work, and they work so well to that.

The Hunter wellies trend has gone haywire in my opinion. I see girls going around shopping all day in town with wellies when they are "in season", even if it's sunny. I wonder what there feet smell like when they are done.

Incidentally, I got the boots with the special 3M non smell hunting lining, only because they where the only ones in stock at the time, and they do a lot for feet comfort. I don't sweat much in them. Lining or double cotton socks is the trick for not getting all sweaty in rubber shoes...

I would only buy the traditional duck boots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm reviving this thread to give my 2 cents on my newly acquired LL Bean boots. I love them! I have super hard to fit feet and have just about given up on ordering shoes online. On a lark I ordered some Bean boots since they don't charge shipping. I sized down .5-.75 from my actual Brannock measurement and ordered the same size as I wear in the Barrie last. I tend to wear a C or a B width in most shoes so I got the B width. I can wear this boot comfortably with a boot sock, so I'd say their B width is more like a C or so. 

The quality seems good, and you can't beat a made in the USA boot for $89! If you're on the fence about this boots, you should give them a try. I know they're going to get me through my first Michigan winter.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> The quality seems good, and you can't beat a made in the USA boot for $89! If you're on the fence about this boots, you should give them a try. I know they're going to get me through my first Michigan winter.


Congrats on the bean boots! They're a classic. Regarding your first winter in Michigan, my brother-in-law lives in Kalamazoo, and I have a ton of bean boots. These are the boots I take to visit him anytime between Halloween and St. Patrick's day.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> Congrats on the bean boots! They're a classic. Regarding your first winter in Michigan, my brother-in-law lives in Kalamazoo, and I have a ton of bean boots. These are the boots I take to visit him anytime between Halloween and St. Patrick's day.


Thanks! Those are some intimidating boots. This is my first Winter in Michigan after a lifetime in coastal California...


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I too am a b width and have had trouble finding boots on line. I got the duck hunting boots last winter and love the fit. I'm going hiking on Isle Royale next week (mid September) and the bean boots will be in my pack for wet/cold weather. I like that they're light and not too bulky.


----------

